# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Cabo Raso com Seticaudatas?

## Luis Rosa

Olá bom dia a todos.

O meu pai foi hoje de manha cedo dar uma passeata ao Cabo Raso. Muitos de nós conhecem tal lugar! Já esteve em volta de grandes polémicas, mas agora encontra-se de novo acessível a qualquer um!

De facto o meu pai, na apanha de camarão. Num local específico do cabo, encontrou uma espécie de Seticaudata. Não sei se será mesmo tal camarão, pois esses são das zonas dos reefs. Mas estes são muito parecidos!

Ora vejam:

Lysmata Seticaudata na foto abaixo



Camarão parecido ou mesmo seticaudatas no cabo raso




Será que estes camarões são mesmo seticaudatas? Ou são parecidos apenas?
Podem dar as vossas opiniões.

Eu posso tirar mais fotos dos ditos cujos  :Smile: 

Cumps

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Sim, são seticaudatas. Eles existem em toda a costa portuguesa.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Co0o0o0o0ol

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Ca em baixo no Algarve há aos pontapés na zona de armação de pêra

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis.

Que boas noticias  :SbOk:  são mesmo seticaudatas que se compra nas lojas a 20 cada.
Poderias dizer em que sitio do Cabo Raso foram apanhados e como os apanharam se foi de dia ou de noite e que isco foi usado.

Pode ser com esta imformação toda seja util para outros membros que precisem destes camarões e assim também baixar o preço dos mesmo nas lojas é que 20 da para comprar uma caixa de camarão para um petisco. :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Algumas das espécies que vemos à venda nas lojaas a 20 euros ou mais não são espécies tropicais, apenas são bonitas ou úteis e por isso servem para os nossos aquários apenas para citar 4 espécies em Portugal:

Stenopus spinosus
Thor amboinensis
Lysmata grabhami
Lysmata seticaudata

----------


## Filipe Simões

Já o disse várias vezes, aqui na praia da rocha, mesmo em frente de onde estava montado o SASHA BEACH, apanha-se quase à mão... 

Apenas um simples camaroeiro, sem isco...

----------


## Filipe Silva

Eh eh vou masé apanhar uns camarões para ficar rico rico rico ah ah ah 


 :SbRiche:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRiche:   :SbPoisson6:   :SbRiche:   :SbPoiss:   :SbRiche:   :SbPoisson9: 


( é do tempo isto deixem lá o rapaz... )

----------


## Luis Rosa

Obrigado pela info  :Big Grin: 

Vou dar ali um salto aos particulares! :P

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olhem hoje de manhã comentei, e agora voltei de um mergulhinho e apanhei uns Calcinus tubularis que são espécies de eremitas exóticas de clima tropical e subtropical.

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Filipe,

Podes dizer-me onde se encontram os Thor amboinensis ? é uma espécie que muito aprecio e não é fácil de encontrar.

Obrigado,
Pedro Peres 




> Algumas das espécies que vemos à venda nas lojaas a 20 euros ou mais não são espécies tropicais, apenas são bonitas ou úteis e por isso servem para os nossos aquários apenas para citar 4 espécies em Portugal:
> 
> Stenopus spinosus
> Thor amboinensis
> Lysmata grabhami
> Lysmata seticaudata

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Só na Ilha da Madeira, é o limite norte da sua distribuição no oceano atlântico oriental, aqui aparecem durante o anoitecer em baixas profundidades juntos de rochas, mesmo assim vendem-se aqui nas lojas de aquariofilia da Madeira por um preço elevado. Lysmata grabhami existe aqui e nos açores. Mas o stenopus existe aí, e não fica atrás em beleza dos outros stenopus que vemos em aquário.

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva
Durante o meu doutoramento (2000-2004) realizei mergulhos semanais (e por vezes diários) no Cabo Raso onde estudei a biologia dessa espécies e fechei pela primeira vez o seu ciclo de desenvolvimento larvar em cativeiro (no Laboratório Marítimo da Guia).
Qualquer fenda ou "buraco" tem bastantes seticaudata (particularmente se o buraco tiver uma moreia ou um safio então existem mesmo muuuitos seticaudata). A melhor altura para os capturar é quando o sol se começa a por ou durante a noite. Os organismos com ovos começam a surgir em fins de Fevereiro início de Março (embora em 2002 apenas tenha registado os primeiros seticaudatas ovados em Maio) e continuam aproduzir ovos até finais de Setembro. Como são hermafroditas se capturarem dois que tenham ovos no abdomen têm de certeza um casal...
Vão até lá, levem uns óculos de mergulho e façam um simples mergulho de apneia! Aproveitem, a fauna submarina daquelas "poças" à direita do farol (de quem está de frente para o mar) é muito interessante. E já agora levem u camaroeiro e apanhem umas setis  :Smile: 
Cumps

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.


Alguém tem conhecimento se os Lystamas seticaudatas se podem encontrar na costa portuguesa mais a Norte, mais concretamente, em Viana do Castelo?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Como disse numa resposta anterior, os seticaudatas existem em toda a costa portuguesa. A espécie existe desde a Nigéria ao sul da França.

----------


## pedrovilela

As coisas que um novato aprende aqui!

----------

